# fresh drylock question



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 18, 2013)

so i was finally able to get some drylock for my wood enclosure i put my first coat on yesterday but just on the floor of the enclosure so far. i was wondering to i caulk all the seems first or does it not matter? also how many layers should i lay down on it?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 18, 2013)

I sealed it after I was done with the dry lol, don't worry it takes the silicone. I put two coats, but the second coat on the bottom.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 18, 2013)

Strange_Evil said:


> I sealed it after I was done with the dry lol, don't worry it takes the silicone. I put two coats, but the second coat on the bottom.


Dry lok* not lol ( auto text )


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2013)

I put 2 or 3 coats of drylok or all inside surfaces. You will not need to use silicone. The drylok waterproofs the cage.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 18, 2013)

When you caulk, make sure it isn't pure silicone. Paint will not stick to it. I used a paintable latex gutter sealer and it has worked well. Whatever you use, make sure it says paintable on the tube.


----------

